# Waiting...



## nicktheww2fanatic (Mar 29, 2016)

I was supposed to pick up my new Crestliner Commander tomorrow, but I just got a text from the dealer telling me it willbe Thursday...

Thus waiting thing isn't any fun, especially since we have good weather now and won't this weekend.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh man, that's the worst!


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 29, 2016)

I know how ya feel. I committed to purchase a new (to me) truck last Thursday and I finally got to pick it up today! Finally having it in your hands is the ultimate payoff despite the waiting process.


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Apr 1, 2016)

It is just as awesome as I hoped!







150HP 4 Stroke Mercury
Minn Kota Terrova IPilot 80 (24v)
Minn Kota Precision 3 bank 10 amp charger
Pier Pressure Anchor Winch
Deka Group 29 marine batteries

Taken off of old boat:
Garmin 93SV
Walker electric downriggers (2)

2 hours of break in done, top speed so far is 47mph!


----------



## thatkidhugo (Apr 2, 2016)

Extremely nice rig.. congrats

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Apr 2, 2016)

Just as amazing as I was hoping!


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2016)

beautiful boat, congrats!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome boat there


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sweet ride....


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks! I had her up to 47mph in this cold Michigan weather. Can't wait for higher temps so I can do some catfishing.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbud55 (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice rig, now its time to get her slimed up, is the bimini a top only or is it a full enclosure, have a enclosure on my North River along with a small propane heater makes our brutal winters in AZ bearable :lol: Remember when I ordered her and a near 7 month wait to have my hands on it, seemed like for ever,,, not the oic I wanted of the enclosure but ya get the idea


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Apr 7, 2016)

riverbud55 said:


> Very nice rig, now its time to get her slimed up, is the bimini a top only or is it a full enclosure, have a enclosure on my North River along with a small propane heater makes our brutal winters in AZ bearable [emoji38] Remember when I ordered her and a near 7 month wait to have my hands on it, seemed like for ever,,, not the oic I wanted of the enclosure but ya get the idea


Full enclosure for sure! We fish the rivers all through the winter up here for steelhead. I've been 18 months straight having my boat in the water. Can't wait to slime it up, but not much going on in the rivers or lakes at the moment. What do you use as an anchor for rivers? We use a chain anchor.





Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jethro (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh man, my dream coldwater trolling rig! Nice boat.


----------



## Attwanl (Apr 7, 2016)

Man! It sure looks cold Brrr!


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful rig! Congratulations bud!


----------

